# Pictures of cars You have owned/own thread



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

*Pictures of unusual/special/rare cars we have owned*

A thread for preowned cars/owned cars

I thought it would be fun to share some present cars with users here on the GTR forum. Afterwards I see that I have had a variety of cars under my years so far.

Porsche 944 (951) Turbo 1991
Also known as Satan (his soul must have been in this car, 2 gearbox changes and 1 engine) Bilstein cup chassie kit, big brake kit, exhaust, injectors, bigger turbo (garrett), Tial wastegate, special built intake, Sparco seats etc. Faster than a 996 Turbo

















Subaru STI PSE II 2005 Eurospec:
Tuned with Autronic plug n play, FMIC, TDO5-18G (andy forrest), injectors, exhaust, PFC brakes, Speedline rims, Tein etc. Made 325 whp at the dyno at 1.4 bar

















Mitsu Lancer EVO III GSR -95
Bought from the UK, just had it over the ferrey and it broke down :nervous:
Full cusco suspension, exhaust, boost controller, apexi filter, hks spark plugs. Did a motor rebuild on this car and sold it









Audi RS4 B7 2006
Stock 420 hp car. Probably the best car so far I have owned.









Audi RS4 B5 2001
460 hp monster. Full H&R Nurburgring spec chassie kit, Front and rear brakes from RS6, exhaust system, Giac, Recaro SPG, Carbotech pads. A real fast car that sounded awesome.
























A short film of the car:
race between my RS4 B5, another RS4 B5 and a Gallardo video by Swede-STI - Photobucket

Renault Clio V6 Mk1
One of the few MK1 that was built by TWR in Sweden. AP brakes, Quicksilver exhaust, airfilterkit, Carbotech pads. A stunning example in mint condition.

















Nissan Skyline GT-R34 V-spec (UK spec) 2001
To much to list but for example full top secret exterior. Carbon fibre interior, bigger turbos, HKS Fcon, HKS Vcon, injectors, hks exhaust, Volk 19", Öhlins etc

























Also owned but not on pictures:
Camaro SS (green) 1997
GMC Typhoon (white) 1993
Chevrolet Corvette LT1 (black) 1991
Seat cordoba vario 1999 (had this for 2 month )
Mercedes Benz ML55 AMG (silver) 2000
Buell XB12-R (black) 2005
Honda CRX V-tec (black) 1991


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i should save this spot till i have time  very nice looking cars


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

True
Possibly it should be entitled* unusual/special/rare cars we have owned* as otherwise we will be inundated with pics of gtrs scoobs etc. and hopefully we can do a lot better as this could be a really good thread.

So I will try to find some pics of a few unusual vehicles I have had


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> True
> Possibly it should be entitled* unusual/special/rare cars we have owned* as otherwise we will be inundated with pics of gtrs scoobs etc. and hopefully we can do a lot better as this could be a really good thread.
> 
> So I will try to find some pics of a few unusual vehicles I have had


Thread name fixed  Thanks for the tip

//J


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

lancia delta engined uno,
oh and a vid of the acceleration(temp gauge not working)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjqMm-I5uMs&feature=channel


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Good thread. I wont put up pics of my first 2 cars (Vauxhall Novas) as they were nothing special.

My first cool car was a Renault Clio 16v. I fitted a brand new Williams 2.0 engine and gearbox to it, along with all brand new Renault ancilliaries, spent absolutely thousands and then sold it for around half what I had put into it 










Then bought the Nissan Pulsar GTiR. This car introduced me to Jap turbo power. Was a custom pearlescant orange, absolutely mint. Never took it past stage 1 tune as it starts to get expensive after that. Really liked this car.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Loving the Ronal turbos! Desperately wanted a set for my 5 turbo.

looks like this will be a good thread.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

My Toyota Celica GT4 owned it for about 5 years loved every minute of it :squintdan


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice pictures mates


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

My maserati 3200, still own this


















My old UK spec mk4 Supra. Its running 1000bhp now and living in Germany


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

heres my favourites from the past

350 bhp sapphire cosworth










480 bhp sapphire cosworth










150 bhp rover v8 capri 


























380 bhp saph










the wolf in sheeps 300 bhp yb powered xr4i, i loved this car










150 bhp rs turbo










kitted 2.8 capri batmobile 


















my 2 favourite bmw 325i i had


















the mintest car i ever had 500 bhp 3 door cosworth


















my 2 projects out in the barn untouched for a while a bmw with 3.6 td vm marine engine
and a 327 chevy in a hotrod


















and the newest edition to my family


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Not particularly powerful, but it handled and was rare as hell, one of the 63 cars I've owned in 20 years, a 1978 Renault 5 Gordini (_non-turbo_). Pics were taken in or around 1990.



















I've also had a 1983 MkV XR6 Cortina (3.0 V6) which was a South African import. No piccies of that though


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i wont waste space with every car ive owned, but heres the better ones

about 5 years ago had both of these had the fc about 3 years total and the fd almost 5.









fd after i finished with it

















1 after i sold it









then the gtr









gtr and my big petrol hog monstrosity chevy pickup with the 7.4 on the way home from picking it up. 










not sure whats next the gtr is sold and going away soon. damn economy killed me and my dreams for now.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

My last car before the Skyline. It might not be rare or overly special, but being one of the most hated colours in the Evo community, I was determined to make it accepted, which it was, something I was very proud of. My Evo 6 was standard when I bought it and I eventually sold it like this.......

*350bhp Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VI - Reims blue*


















Then there's my old BMW 325i M-tech sport  A real handful in the wet and it was still mint when I eventually sold it, even after numerous spins and close calls 










I'll leave out my Imprezas etc, even though I was equally proud of those


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice reims Evo6 you had there Cliff. I had an icelle blue 6 and a black evo8 fq300 both up around the 360, 370bhp mark


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

heres my old 96 spec integra r and autech silvia


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

lee. said:


> Nice reims Evo6 you had there Cliff. I had an icelle blue 6 and a black evo8 fq300 both up around the 360, 370bhp mark


Thanks Lee  The 6 was great, the only car I still look back at and miss a little. I quite fancy a 7 or 8 as my next car, possibly, but keep thinking about an older shape Focus RS


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mr mugen said:


>


Evo 6 seats?


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

ya , had to butcher the base of the seat so it would sit low


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> Thanks Lee  The 6 was great, the only car I still look back at and miss a little. I quite fancy a 7 or 8 as my next car, possibly, but keep thinking about an older shape Focus RS


i preferred the 6 to the 8. The 8 felt posh to drive but the 6 just done it for me.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Ah gota love your old cars!
Heres a few, some day il upload the real old stuff 1.0L starlets with body kits seriously embarrasing stuff!

r34 gtt- 300bhp
























MR2 t-bar turbo- 250bhp, was the cleanest car I ever owned


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Will have to see if i can find some pics, but heres the list from day 1!

Pug 106 1.5D - slow but a cheap runner for the 1st time
Clio 1.5dci Dynamique - got the derv bug lol
Clio 172
Clio 172 Cup - tuned to 196bhp, awesome fun car until I hit a lamp post!
Honda Civic EP3 Type R - tuned to 220 bhp, great sound at high rpm
Then R32 GTR - current


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

My UK TT Supra :thumbsup: Loved this Car :bowdown1:


http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3231/supinterior2.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3270/sidesupra1.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/484/uksuprarear.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9389/topviewj.jpg



I had the Interior re trimmed by Gibson & Boyne, 1st class job :thumbsup:

The car was unmolested (Standard) apart from an HKS Super Dragger rear box.

CJ


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

very nice! one day i'm going to give into temptation and buy a supra....it'll either be that or an old V12 twin-turbo S600 mercedes. They're actually not quite as different as they sound.....both twin turbos, rear wheel drive and similar performance (although I would guess the handling would be quite different as would the passenger and stowage space!)


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

First up my STI
TD05/06 20G, HKS F-Con Pro/EVC5 etc, FMIC, good for solid 400bhp

















Next my EVO IX, basic stage 1 mods 380bhp









Then the latest and arguably the greatest


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

My Evo 1X another Fantastic car up there with my Supra :bowdown1::thumbsup: I guess Bikes dont count ....lol :chuckle: Ive had 2 x Blades an RR2 and an RR6 :bowdown1:

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1135/dsc04241i.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4471/rearhuggerpainted2.jpg
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5462/evo1xmay20071.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/8921/evo1xblade4.jpg

CJ


----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

here goes... right this was my first car and loved the time that i had it, soo much fun.:chuckle:

started of as a 1.4 corsa sport but got bored of the power - of what it had
so i decided to whack a 2litre 16v from a vauxhall calibra into it,

it had 150bhp




























befor anyone says it, im not a chav

chromies was not the best of ideas i know soon after these pics i changed them back to standard. lil sleeper


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of my old ones! 

First 200sx S13.

Started like this:








[/URL][/IMG]

Ended like this..








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Then i had this before someone deciced to steal it.. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Very fun car in the snow and quite practical.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

And my second S13. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

By no means the only other car I have owned but never the less interesting. It made 310hp on the Perfect Touch dyno and later in the same month 347hp with a new AFM, clean filter and not over filled with oil!!!

total rocket ship


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

few of my cars

my gt


















a bit more poke , gt28rs turbo kit and full engine rebuild 

















The bmw




























my jap polo



























the supra















































the gtr (current bus)


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

f4ck that GTR looks good sitting on Do-Lucks


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I love that Supra  Where did that go? RSE motorsport in North Wales have a simlar coloured one, although a little more beefed up.....

Toyota : RSE Motorsport 's Toyota Supra


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Some of my cars 

First the S15. Not my first car, but the first "fun" car 









Then there was a stockish R33 GTS-T which was supposed to replace the S15. But it was quite boring in comparison (S15 was modded) so it had to go instead.









Second try to replace the S15. Meet the RX7 
My plans went into the drink though as I started to study and needed to rebuild my bathroom. So sold both the S15 and the RX7 









Selling both cars left me with some money  So found a cheapish R33 GTS-T in Japan which now sits in my parking space. A bit more modded compared to my last one so this should be a bit more fun 









And although it's not really mine, I get to drive this bugger all summer long


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

@ GTRSTILL - I agree mate, had them on my soup and just fancied a change, will be getting volk gtc's in gold when i get some money together

@ Cliff - My soup is for sale over here as i traded it in against the 34. Will def have another soup someday, awesome car to own / drive. Think the soup you were on about has twin hks turbo's and there is pics of it for sale on PH


----------



## Pantera Chris (Jan 7, 2010)

Some epic motors here lads. 

heres my first s14a: 










My current 300bhp s14a:










Im hoping my next car will be an R34 GTR V-spec but if not ill probably go s15 or r32 GTR


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a few of my favourites, Past and present !!!!!!
R33 gtr 








205 gti (full restoration at present)








E36 m3 323hp








200sx 270hp








Gt coupe ( one of many )









Few Bikes etc too !!!!!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Couple of mine:

Like an idiot I sold the Metro and then bought another - but not the same spec.

White car 400bhp 3-litre (carpeted)

Red car 320 bhp 2.5 litre - dog box Rally car.

I've thought about selling the GT-R to buy the white car back. Now for sale at www.6r4registery.com





































Only had this car two months and sold it to Adrian Smekks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh those 6R4's are the ****ing nuts!!


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

these are the two toys i had before the GTR..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my old Punto


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought i'd add mine... not so many 'cars' as just multiple changes!

Civic in it's first 'state'










then in it's second



















My RX7 in its first 'state'




























and then it's second!



















And finally the Skybus, which i haven't really started yet:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

MarkRiccioni said:


> Thought i'd add mine... not so many 'cars' as just multiple changes!
> 
> Civic in it's first 'state'
> 
> ...



Very nice previous, but dont drop the skyline like the RX7..............


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*a few or mine*

my cars ive owned over the last 5 yrs









then
















then again
















AND DENNNNN
















AND DENNNNN.... PROJECT MID ENGINE RWD TURBO PUG, STARTED LIKE THIS
























THEN THIS NOW SOLD TODAY 24-01-10
























CURRENT NURBURGRING CAR LOL
















HOPE YOU ENJOYED :wavey:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a brief list lol

1998 Citroen Saxo VTR








2001 Citroen Saxo VTS








2002 Seat Ibiza Cupra









Then the Honda generation started 

1998 Honda Civic VTI-s








1999 Honda Accord Type R-Pirates Black








1999 Honda Accord Type R-Red








1997 Honda Integra Type R 4-Door JDM model








1998 Honda Integra Type R








1999 Honda Integra Type R








1999 Honda Integra Type R








2000 Honda Integra Type R








2001 Honda Integra Type R 








2001 Honda Integra Type R (Yes another one lol)








2004 Subaru Impreza STI type UK








1996 R33 Nissan Skyline GTR V-Spec


----------



## Pantera Chris (Jan 7, 2010)

thats a lot of cars man. Good power progression as well!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

does someone like honda's ....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Ive only put a couple of the more unusual cars Ive owned otherwise there would be loads of pics. The one I regret selling most by far is an early TVR GranturaMK II A in mint condition







and was one of the earliest TVRs made. Most came with either an normal MGA or a 998cc coventry climax engine A few however (inc this one) were fitted with the MGA twin cam engine . It had a fibreglass body tube chassis , torsion bar suspension , Knock on spoked wheels and was very very low. It was like driving a rocket powered go kart as it weighed practically nothing. I found one for sale on the net today for £22,500 . This only had the normal MGA engine so **** knows what its worth now. :bawling: 

One car I did have the sense to keep is an early 911 -







It is a 2.4 1973 911T Targa - It is possible to check the original spec with Porsche and they have confirmed this was made in the same year as the original Carrera and came with the Carrera rear wings , front spoiler and porshce decals out of the factory . It also has a full factory suede Recaro interior which makes it a very rare car . Luckily I still have this . Only 5 owners from new with full porsche stamped service history and all MOTs confirming 96,000 miles. Engine was rebuilt about 15 years ago but needs a lot of work as early 911s did rust but one day I will restore it (as soon as I stop spending money on nissans :chuckle
Sorry about the small pics but I had to scan some photos to get the pics.If I can enlarge them I will post them later


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Pantera Chris said:


> thats a lot of cars man. Good power progression as well!


I have missed a few... Cant find the photos of my E36 and E46 M3's and of course a few more hondas


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

steveyturbo said:


> I have missed a few... Cant find the photos of my E36 and E46 M3's and of course a few more hondas


Nice collection mate !!!!!
Get the M3 pics up :thumbsup:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

1. Nissan 

s12 silvia









2. Nissan r33 gts-t










3. Nissan s13 200sx (winter drifter) 










4. Nissan primera 2.0 TD 









5. Nissan skyline r32 gt-r










6. Nissan Patrol 2.8 td "offroad"









7. Subaru Impreza WRX


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Not the best photo in the world but my RS'd Mondeo :chuckle:











Then to this :











which morphed to this :











then finally this :


----------

